
'Giant neuron' found wrapped around whole mouse brain - anigbrowl
http://www.nature.com/news/a-giant-neuron-found-wrapped-around-entire-mouse-brain-1.21539?WT.mc_id=SFB_NNEWS_1508_RHBox
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730876)

Of course, that's 5 days ago and any comments added there won't be seen by
many, if any, readers, so if you want to say something new and have a chance
that it will be seen, you'll need to comment here.

